# PubMed- [Meta analysis of acupuncture-moxibustion in treatment of irritable bowel syndrome].



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Meta analysis of acupuncture-moxibustion in treatment of irritable bowel syndrome].*

Zhongguo Zhen Jiu. 2012 Oct;32(10):957-60

Authors: Pei LX, Zhang XC, Sun JH, Geng H, Wu XL

Abstract
OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the clinical efficacy and safety of acupuncture-moxibustion in treatment of irritable bowel syndrome systematically.
METHODS: Clinical randomized controlled trials on treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with acupuncture-moxibustion were collected. Through retrieval of CNKI (1979 - December of 2011) and VIP (1979- December of 2011), randomized and quasi-randomized controlled clinical trials on treatment of irritable bowel syndrome with control study between acupuncture and sham acupuncture or western medication were included. The test bias risk and quality assessment of each experiment were carried out by two researchers in accordance with the Cochrane Handbook 5.1.0 standard. And RevMan 5.1.6 software was adopted for the Meta analysis.
RESULTS: Eleven researches were included with totally 969 patients. Meta analysis shows that the effective rate of the combined methods of acupuncture and moxibustion [RR = 1. 27, 95% CI ( 1.09, 1.49)] is superior to conventional western medication treatment.
CONCLUSION: Acupuncture-moxibustion for irritable bowel syndrome is better than the conventional western medication treatment.

PMID: 23259285 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

